# Boas > Anacondas >  Discoloration

## hypnotixdmp

I don't know whats going on, but i noticed some weird grayish discoloration on my girls scales. I knew she was due for a shed so i waited until afterwards to see if its still there or not, and it is. Any ideas on what this could be??

----------


## Gemma

My snake has a spot like that too. If you get any good information on what that might be, please let me know!

----------


## hypnotixdmp

> My snake has a spot like that too. If you get any good information on what that might be, please let me know!


Is yours also a yellow anaconda?

----------

